# A Feminist Defends Hefner



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is interesting. Very interesting. 

Camille Paglia on Hugh Hefner's Legacy, Trump's Masculinity and Feminism's Sex Phobia | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## MrNightly (Feb 6, 2017)

"Instead, what we have today, after Playboy declined and finally disappeared off the cultural map, is the coarse, juvenile anarchy of college binge drinking, fraternity keg parties where undeveloped adolescent boys clumsily lunge toward naive girls who are barely dressed in tiny mini skirts and don't know what the hell they want from life. What possible romance or intrigue or sexual mystique could survive such a vulgar and debased environment as today's residential campus social life?"

Brilliant Article! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Camille Paglia LOL. 

Poor ol' Hughie regressing back to the womb in his struggle to have an identity amongst super powerful women. LOL.

Or wait, no. Amazing Hughie the perfect gentleman and seduction artist that just knows to turn women into proper women. Without him, we just haven't got a clue what sex is about. 

LOL.


----------

